#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 咱的獸人設出爐了~

## 路恩。希格雷因

終於畫完了...

※圖大注意


獸人階段，因為可釋放的魔力比半人獸時多，所以四肢和背部皮膚會覆蓋一層硬皮，
由於硬皮是根據骨骼和表層大肌肉的走向長出來的，所以不會妨礙行動，
這樣就不用另外穿護具了~
還有尾巴也不是那種毛茸茸的動物尾巴，
一樣有硬皮覆蓋，還長骨刺(?
這樣連尾巴都有足夠的攻擊性(甩尾巴~
全身只有頭部長毛

另外右小腿怎看怎麼怪，懇求高爪指點....

以上是本狼的獸人設，感謝觀賞~

----------


## 刜朗索瓦

哇~好帥喔! 今天的大收穫! 好久沒來狼版 有好多要看 相當合理 衣服的縐褶和肌肉畫的相當真實! 讚!加油!

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

謝謝你喔~還有歡迎回來狼版ww~~

其實我也常常潛水，偶爾才會浮上來這樣

另外抱歉因為我這兩天段考所以這麼晚回

祝你逛的愉快~

----------


## 安緹亞默爾

動作眼神都很帥氣！硬皮膚作護具這設定真不錯，這樣帥氣地裸上身就不易受傷了;3 讚！

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

謝謝喔~狼人的優點就是可以毫無顧忌的秀身材(喂!

另外安緹的頭像好可愛ww

請多指教喔~

----------


## 沄详

這樣的狼人造型好帥
第一眼跟 結界師 的某人的... 很像
褲子的設計很漂亮
不過靠近跨下的摺痕稍為有些怪異
最敏顯得是他右腳膝蓋以下錯位 左邊大腿太粗
左手因為透視而放大　不過有一點太大
右耳因為頭骨＋側邊微仰　要再更景深一點會比較好
一上是個人小小的建議
不過也不用這麼講究啦　都是小問題而已
(一般像這樣講究一定會累死自己的 所以聽聽就好)
整體感已經很好　也很動感了～

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

感謝沄详的指點OwO+(筆記中
看來我要學的技巧還多得很，要加油了
能改的我會盡量改((現在看那右腿像整隻被扭過去一樣...

另外請教一下，什麼是景深OAO"?

其實造型有參考結界師，因為我很喜歡那個腳色ww

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  路恩：

      你真的畫得非常帥氣呢！！！壯碩的上半身和兩腳都好寫實，長骨刺的尾巴也好有特色唷！！！

      祝你繪技持續進步！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                    北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                                 103/4/5    00:32

----------


## 玄音曈狼

好帥啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊吼吼！！(崩

突然讓我想到志志尾 阿限啊 QwQ！！！！

嗯嗯，是標準獸人圖呢！！啊，是設定的話，不免強也可以把裝備配件還有花紋分布都畫出來，方便觀察喔>w<(？！

很有爆發力的感覺，整個冒險家喔啊！

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

>斯冰菊：

謝謝你喔~我的外型已經不算正常的狼了w

老實說畫那堆刺的時候，我一直聯想到老人家關節不好會長的那種"骨刺"ww....

也祝斯冰菊文思泉湧如長江之水滔滔不絕~(?


>玄音曈狼：

我也很喜歡志志尾ww~

他算是把我推進獸圈的最大關鍵吧，超帥的~~

你看我連髮型也跟著留長w(?

服裝的部分，有空的畫應該會另外畫個設定集，有空的話...

----------


## 羽翔

喔喔也是魔族>:3

蠻帥的嗷
是做為設定的話要不要考慮加個色塊或上個色：３？

身上的硬皮...很硬嗎(廢話
有鎧之巨人的感覺（？

褲子皺摺很棒！整體也蠻動感
機動性感覺很高：Ｄ

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

喔喔有同伴OwO(握爪

目前畫畫只練個半生不熟的，上色會悲劇ˊ_>ˋ...
以後有空會塗塗看~

硬皮的部分其實還是有點柔軟性和延展性，比較好活動，
有點像鱷魚皮吧(?

機動性是一定要的w~~~
速度就是力量!!

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

好帥喔! 大家畫畫都好厲害,我畫那麼久,是畫了畫停又停的,還是好不了多少... TAT 

喜歡毛髮肌肉線條感!  :wuffer_glee:

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

謝謝你喜歡我的圖~

不過這已經是一年多前的設定了，最近有打算換掉，

但是我要先把新服裝生出來QwQ


嘛，繪技本來就是要靠時間慢慢磨練的，

我自己也是畫了好幾年才有這樣ww

相信只要不間斷的練習，騰格爾也可以變得很厲害的，加油OwO/

----------


## MIX

肌肉和褲子的皺摺畫的非常漂亮！！
好帥氣阿ＸＤ！
尾巴的設定蠻特別的，一般大家的印象都是毛茸茸的尾巴，
這隻設定上變成武器了呢。

期待再繼續創作唷！

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

今天舊圖一直被翻上來好羞恥啊啊啊QwQ

謝謝MIX大喜歡OwO，這算是我的戰鬥模式喔(?

不過這是一年多前的設定了，最近正龜速翻新中

產圖速度低下一直是我的大缺點呢QwQ


新的設定一樣會保留類龍族的尾巴和外骨骼硬皮，算是我鍾愛的個人特色www

整體色調、花紋和服裝也更新了(你本來就沒上色欸!)，也增加更多快吐血的細節

可能會先公開我的半獸人型態(上半身人型為主，下半身是趾行獸足+尾巴)

不過我真的快被細節磨死了 :jcdragon-man: ，上色什麼的可能要以後慢慢補 :jcdragon-lines:

----------

